# Anyone interested in a KG461?



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I just paid for an RBR classified ad. I'm selling my 2003 KG461 (49cm) frame, fork and headset. It's in really nice shape, but I've got a new custom steel bike and don't ride the Look as often as I should. This bike begs to be ridden, and I hate to see it just hanging on the wall.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=52121&query=retrieval


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Forgot to mention that I also have the owner's manual and original 3-year warranty card.


----------

